# Album art for bollywood albums



## manas (Dec 4, 2006)

Where can I get album art (preferably in square shape) for Bollywood movie albums ?


----------



## da_tcpip (Dec 5, 2006)

have you tried cdcovers.cc??


----------



## SE><IE (Dec 5, 2006)

desicovers (.com perhaps) is also another one


----------



## manas (Dec 5, 2006)

CDCovers.cc has mostly DVD covers... and also their search does not work..

Hmm, most of the covers I require are missing on desicovers.com


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 5, 2006)

Check out this one.

www.search4i.com/824/Entertainment/ Bollywood/Resources.aspx


----------



## vinyas (Dec 6, 2006)

*Best site is www.kaustubh.com/cdview.asp .... Huge Database of albums*


----------



## manas (Dec 6, 2006)

^^Where does it have album art in that ? Just the CD contents..


----------



## vinyas (Dec 7, 2006)

manas said:
			
		

> ^^Where does it have album art in that ? Just the CD contents..



*Album > Info. U get a pop Up ... inside that that u have the album cover*


----------



## manas (Dec 7, 2006)

The covers are watermarked


----------



## Tech Geek (Dec 7, 2006)

Did you check out the link i gave?


----------



## manas (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, good covers but the collection is small.


----------

